# After Effects, Rendering, Export Renderliste - animiertes Gif Problem



## Sentence4Leeder (1. Juli 2009)

Ich möchte ein animiertes Gif in AE rendern lassen.
Sobald ich es an die Renderliste anfüge und es im Format 200 x 350 rausrendern möchte, rendert er entweder nur 1 Frame oder bis Frame 8. Gesamtlänge sind 140 Frames.

Ich habe die CPU und Mehrprozesserleistungen komplett hochgeschraubt und auch variiert. Ich habe bis zu 16GB Ram und 8 CPUs, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern.

Andere Videos kann ich in beliebiges Format exportieren.
Diesen einen Banner in kein Gif, Mov, Avi, WMV oder sonstiges.
Es beinhaltet bis Frame 8 ein Bildschirmrauschen und wechselt dann zu einem normalen Logo über. An der Stelle bricht er allerspätestens ab.

Was kann ich tun?
Kennt ihr Seiten wo man bis zu 5-10 Sekunden (JPEG, GIF, PNG Standbilder) als animiertes GIF rauswerfen kann?
Ich kenne nur Seiten, wo bis zu 10 Frames möglich sind.

Dankeschön.


----------



## sight011 (1. Juli 2009)

ICh kenn ein freeware Programm mit dem kann man avi in gif konvertieren - aber warum gif? Die Qualität ist nicht besonders


----------



## bokay (1. Juli 2009)

Zu deinem Fehler kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber die Exportfunktion in Ae für Gif ist nicht besonders berauschend gelöst (Wozu auch?)
Ich rendere sowas als Tiffs (unkomprimiert) und erstelle das Gif dan in Ps (wo man eben Sachen wie Filegröße ect. besser handhaben kann...)...

Unterstell dir jetzt mal einfach dass du Ps auch besitzt...


----------



## Sentence4Leeder (1. Juli 2009)

Hey Super, danke schon mal für den Ansatz, daran habe ich garnicht gedacht.

Wie machst du das also genau? Bitte genaue Angabe.
Ich habe PS, IL, AE, das komplette Paket von Color bis Shake und und und...
Also an Programmen soll es nicht scheitern.

Habe nur mit spez. Gif Animation oder Ähnliches nichts gemacht.
Mache sonst nur Mov Animation und Flash.

Habe mit After Effects jetzt ein gerade noch so akzeptables Ergebnis gefunden.
Aber bitte nenn mir die Beschreibung dennoch, damit ich 1A Qualität liefern kann.

Ihr könnt schon mal mein Profil besuchen: myspace.com/springhornmedia

Danke für dein Engagement.


----------



## sight011 (2. Juli 2009)

Ein tipp zu der Page -->

Das Logo oben im Header sieht ein wenig unsauber illustriert aus. Die Bilder an der Seite sind glaube ich zu hoch aufgelöst bzw. sie verbrauchen zuviel speicher für eine Page, - weil sie erst nach einer halben Minute geladen werden, wenn sie nicht Cache sind. 

Zum Gif:
Unter Fenster solltest du schonmal auf Animation klicken, um die Zeitleiste für deine spätere Gif Animation einzublenden.


----------



## Sentence4Leeder (2. Juli 2009)

Es wurde sauber gearbeitet, jedoch ist es beim Export in Flash unsauber geworden.
Auch die schwarzen Ränder sind beim Original in After Effects garnicht zu sehen. Ich weiß nicht woran es liegt.

Was meinst du mit Zeitleiste bei Animation?
Ich verstehe den Satz nicht


----------

